# 2nd time around



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all, it's been a long time. So I moved back to the UK in January after 15 months in Alicante and now I think it's time to move back so I've sorted out a new job and should be moving back out in the next month or so!! Can't wait!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RichTUK said:


> Hi all, it's been a long time. So I moved back to the UK in January after 15 months in Alicante and now I think it's time to move back so I've sorted out a new job and should be moving back out in the next month or so!! Can't wait!


welcome back!!

wondered where you'd been!


----------



## silverfox1 (Apr 24, 2013)

It must be a Welsh thing, I'm moving back to Alcalali (Alicante) in August after just two years back in the UK.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> welcome back!!
> 
> wondered where you'd been!


 thanks, yeah been back home for a little while but as much as I like it here, Ive been missing Spain way to much. So time for a return


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

What were you missing about Spain Rich?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was in the UK for five days last week.
Couldn't wait to get back home.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Since living in Spain I have spent a total of 4 hours back in UK. Even that was too much...


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Dunpleecin said:


> What were you missing about Spain Rich?


Quite a lot to be honest. Nothing against the UK but I know I dont want to be here at the moment.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I was in the UK for five days last week.
> Couldn't wait to get back home.


I managed a whole 12 days. I expected it to be boring because I'd be stuck in the house with a 90 year old for a lot of the time, and so it proved. But when I managed to escape for a few hours it wasn't TOO bad, even the weather was kind with only one day when it rained, which for Manchester is exceptional! I really, really wouldn't want to go back to live there, though.

We met a couple last week who lived here for a few years and then moved to Dubai for work. They're here on holiday, having first spent a couple of weeks in the UK visiting family in their home area - but said it is here in Spain that feels like coming "home" to them now. I feel the same.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

what kind of job do you have lined up?
I was back in the UK at the weekend and there are definitely some things I miss, but a lot that I don't!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Real ale I miss but my stomach doesn't. London theatre too. Kew Gardens. Nothing else.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> what kind of job do you have lined up?
> I was back in the UK at the weekend and there are definitely some things I miss, but a lot that I don't!


Got a nice office job lined up and thankfully it has nothing to do with timeshare or holidays lol.


----------

